# Pranics WW & NL Grow



## pranicfever (Apr 3, 2006)

OK I thought i would start a grow journal for this one.... so i can keep track of this stuff myself...


--------
Planted 2 WW & 2 NL just today... waiting to see some babies pop out.. lol.. that sounds kinda sick..

------

Monday - April - 3rd


----------



## Insane (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey pranic, sounds good and keep us updated. Also, post some pics if possible.

You know what they say, a picture is worth a thousand words


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh Pranic, you're growing some killer stuff. Man, we all need 20 grow rooms each. Too much candy!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 3, 2006)

go *pranic  * ...can't wait to see some pics


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 4, 2006)

You go girlfriend! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 4, 2006)

*Hey pranic glad to see your gonna have some new family members. Cant wait to see those little babies pop. Be sure to keep us updated. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Mutt (Apr 4, 2006)

Great, better get those pics when they POP out. Got some good pics for strains there.


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 4, 2006)

Ok.. today I thought what the hell.. and decided imma start germinating 2 more seeds... so to make it even one more WW and One more NL.... This one is becoming a felony grow haha


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 4, 2006)

*pranic*....once you pop you can't stop


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 6, 2006)

The first two Sprouts are showing... my first two babies.. are lookin strong... for being sooo small.. (at least i don't have to change diapers.... hahaha) Pics will be posted as soon as the rest are out of the darkness......


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 7, 2006)

There really is no difference between being caught with 2 plants or 4 I don't think..but with those strains I'd say it's worth the risk! pictures! pictures!  PS: anytime you want to come over and change diapers....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 7, 2006)

*pranic congrats on the new members of your family. cant wait to see some pics of your little babies.  *


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 8, 2006)

Imma Proud Momma of 5 new babies... still waitin on that sixth one.... it must be male.. it's slow a hell.. hahaha.. sorry.. that was sexist.. my bad


----------



## Insane (Apr 8, 2006)

Glad to hear about your new babies pranic! 

Careful talkin about sexin now tho...Karma can be a real *****


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 8, 2006)

Good job Pranic, Let's see some pics when they get some leafs on them.


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 16, 2006)

They got some leaves on them.. All but my "Retard Plant" Whom only has 2 leaves and 2 really small ones.... But.. Imma Let the Retard alone .. maybe it'll grow..big and strong.. and only be a little mental... haha. Anyway so 4 of my babies are normal.. gettin a bit tall...  but i don't wanna put the lights down too much lower.. they are about 2inches to 3 inches away... 350 watts.. so.. thats about right.. I think thats what stoney told me. The 6th plant never made it.  so 4 reg plants 3 are normal looking one runt.. and one retard...  what love. a big big family


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 19, 2006)

Yay My Retard Plant is looking less and less retarded everyday...


----------



## username812 (Apr 19, 2006)

one of mine was retarded but its gettin big and strong now, actually doing better than the normal one, still feel bad for em though. no pics?


----------



## Mutt (Apr 19, 2006)

hey gotta love them "special" plants. you never know it might be a couchlock retarded high when it finishes out.


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 19, 2006)

Pics.. will be posted in about an hour... taken them right now..


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 19, 2006)

Damn The Stretching... But hey.. they still hold themselves up.. and they stopped doing it...






  My Biggest of the Babies... White Widow






   Second Biggest... Northern Lights Pure Indica





  My Very Own Retard... Yes.. it looks kinda yellowish but that was the light.. had to move them to my desk to take the pics with web cam.. this is kinda a bad pic.. but it's a pic.. This Plant Rides the Tard Kart.






   The Runt of the litter... But gettin bigger everyday...






   Nother Pic of my Retard







  Yay For Marijuana...


yeah I know they are in clear cups.. But they'll be transplanted before Next Week.... I can see some roots.. but not too many... they look healthy.. very happy little buggers...


----------



## Mutt (Apr 19, 2006)

lookin good pranic, but you need to get that light closer. also put some extra dirt around those stems they won't stay up for long if you don't.

Keep them pics coming. They are nice and green.
BTW they are "special" not retards.


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 19, 2006)

When they get transplanted... They'll get more dirt in their pots... and yeah the light is an inch from the tops..  *shrugs*


----------



## Mutt (Apr 19, 2006)

did it stretch like that with the light only being an inch away? If so let us know your light set-up. Careful when you transplant.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 19, 2006)

*Grow is looking good pranic including your short bus rider. *


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 19, 2006)

Yeah they did mutt... I asked i think it was stoney.. but i have like 370 watts or so runnin and he said somethin like 2-3 inches.. but i've kept them lower than that.. they just keep getting taller and taller... well in the last week they haven't streatched that was all from when they just started out.. well not all of it.. i'm having a hard time explaining this one.. lol But it think you get what i'm saying..   Transplant of course i'll be carefull gonna stick them in 2 gallon pots.. might even go with 5.. not sure yet.. still up for grabs.   And thanks guys


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 19, 2006)

looking good pranic!!!


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 20, 2006)

Transplant Set for Tomarrow... Putting them into a Big Rubbermaid Container Storage Box... Gotta Love Big Plastic things....   4 plants into that and the last plant is going in it's own container i think.. Even though all 5 will fit in this container... I just don't want them to get root bound or anything ya know... I would be doing it tonight.. Just need about 10 more gallons worth of Soil... I only got this container a 1/4 of the way full.... Yeah.. Yay for Tomarrow.. Yay.... yay... yay. ok.. I'm done


----------



## Zarnon (Apr 20, 2006)

Pranic....

I tried a large fluro in my space once....

I got a lot of stretch and I was surprised because that was one big mutha.


----------



## Hick (Apr 21, 2006)

You get a fan beatin' them babies around a li'l, you will eliminate that stretching/falling over problem.  I use a mix of warm/cool tube flo's, and often allow them to grow right into the fixtures. (close close to the tops)


----------



## drfting07 (Apr 23, 2006)

yeh my babies are about a half an inch away from my 2' floros are sooooo happy!


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey Pranic, my babies were doing the same thing so after being told to add dirt and get them closer to the light...POW! They started getting all fat and happy. I put them in 5 gallon buckets and now they're really taking off. I had to add about 5 inches of dirt to each one of them at first to support them. I was afraid I'd break them if i tried sticks. Good Luck Sweetness!


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 26, 2006)

*April 26th: Updateage*

* Transplanted 1 of the NL & 1 of the WW into larger pots. Not sure if the NL will make it.. some of the roots got damaged in the move. Crossing My fingers


* After a few days of small amounts of Nutes i've decided to switch back to Plain Good Filtered water, My plants seem to like it more.. and until i notice they need something a little extra, i'll be keeping them on it.

* Last 3 need transplanted the root systems on them are very healthy, however if they aren't transplanted in at least 2 days, they may find their way to the doom. 

* My "Special Plant" has special leaves on it.. short lil stubby looking arms. I'll have to post a pic. But other than that it is becoming one large healthy plant. The fan leaves are getting nice and big.. thats a plus.. and it's also starting to look normal.. all of course but it's deformed short stubby looking leaves. 

* My Runt... Is no longer a runt, in fact it is looking better now than my still now strongest WW.

* My WW i transplanted is loving her/his New Pot... 5 gall. and she looks happy as hell.. Not to mention after i transplanted the two and switched them back to plain water.. they started stinkin like hell.. Like puttin off an earthy i'm a happy horny plant aroma...


----------



## pranicfever (Apr 26, 2006)

Oh yeah.. I also forgot 2 days ago.. i feel bad for the kiddo.. but i burnt one of the plants... the leaves are a lil brown in one spot now... my bad..


----------



## pranicfever (May 6, 2006)

After Putting off Transplanting 3 of the plants for aprox. 2 weeks, i've gotten them in their new home. Which they will stay until they reach harvest. Although they took a beating from the fact that i'm a jackass and wasn't really paying attetion to them, let 3 of them get root-bound and forgot to water them all a few days in a row, they're recovering quite well. They are starting to perk up, and are once again looking healthy. There are a few brown tips on the edge of a few of the leaves, and my accidental burn spot on one of the plants. They've had a small amount of stunted growth, and a few of the roots had broken during transplant, however they just keep on keeping on.. Strong little shits. 

Photo Update in... 15 min.


----------



## pranicfever (May 6, 2006)

My Beaten.. Abused.. Forgetten.. Plants.. Although for a while i've been busy as ****.. and have been basically ignoring my plants i'm shocked they still are alive..  Well a photo is worth a zillion words.. so there you have it.


----------



## GreenDayGirl (May 6, 2006)

miss Pranic.....those plants are not the only ones you've been ignoring!    Gree Gree misses you!!!!!  Your babies are looking great by the way!!!!


----------



## pranicfever (May 14, 2006)

Dead..... Busted... Caught.... any other words could explain...


----------



## LLCoolBud (May 14, 2006)

Thats terrible to hear....hopefully you do not get prosecuted legaly for the small personal grow.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 15, 2006)

pranicfever said:
			
		

> Dead..... Busted... Caught.... any other words could explain...


*Pranic what the hell is going on. I just read a thread saying your leaving the forum now this. *** is going on. If ya get the chance send me a PM or something. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (May 15, 2006)

pranicfever said:
			
		

> Dead..... Busted... Caught.... any other words could explain...


 
damn


----------



## SmokeGooD (Dec 23, 2006)

That's Why im just reading around iv been reading alot and learn alot about this growth stuff 1mouth just reading everyday, i got everything ready i know alot about it but i don't do it untill i feel Free to do it, Use ur mind don't just follow everything u see do it smart there's a smart way to do it and a dum way to do it Hope u come back to the Fourm to tell use what happen Good Luck, Good Wish To all Growers From All Over The Word


----------

